# Upgrade auf 5120x1440 oder auf 3840x1080 bleiben



## godest (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren den 49 Zoll Samsung C49HG90DMU (3840 x 1080 Pixel, Ultra Wide 32:9 Format, 144hz) mit der passenden Hardware gekauft:
- RTX 2070
- Ryzen 5 2600X
- 16GB RAM
- 550W Netzteil (leider)

Aktuell bin ich unabhändig voneinander einerseits von der Auflösung des Monitors im Office Betrieb nicht ganz zufrieden (1080P sind bei 27Zoll etwas wenig und Texte sind unscharf)...fürs Gamen reicht mir die Auflösung aber auf jeden Fall aus.

Anderseits bin ich seit letzten Monat (Watch Dogs Legion und Immortals Fenyx Rising) mit der aktuellen Hardware nicht ganz zufrieden (bekomme bei 2K und Ultra Einstellungen je nach Spiel so 40-60 fps...wo ich eher 100-144 fps erwarte.


Deswegen hatte ich mir einseits überlegt auf den neuen Samsung C49RG94SSU mit 5120 x 1440 Pixeln umzusteigen und somit mit einer 5120 x 1440 Auflösung im Office Betrieb zu arbeiten und bei Games auf 3840 x 1080 runterzugehen...allerdings wäre das nicht die halbe Auflösung pro Seite und die Spiele würden dadurch recht unscharf aussehen.

Parallel dazu hatte ich mir überlegt eine RTX 3080 mit 20GB Ram zu kaufen wenn sie rauskommt und bezahlbar wäre. Natürlich würde ich mir leider dann ein 750 oder 850 Watt Netzteil kaufen müssen


Was würdet ihr hierzu eigentlich empfehlen? Wenn ich von einer RTX2070 auf eine RTX3080 (oder äquivalent) umsteige bei einer Verdopplung der Auflösung habe ich trotz großer Mehrkosten die gleichen Probleme.


An sich würde ich schon gerne den Monitor wechseln...weiß aber nicht ob das heutzutage sinnvoll wäre....ich finde es aber auch iwie komisch das man mit einer fetten aktuellen Grafikkarte im 4K die Games nicht mit 100fps auf ultra spielen kann...iwie waren die Zeiten mal besser wo ich noch klein war und keine Kohle hatte die damals fetten Grakas zu kaufen.


----------



## psalm64 (5. Januar 2021)

Hohe Auflösung + High FPS + ULTRA-Einstellungen geht halt nicht. 
Das Problem ist halt heutzutage, mit Monitoren mit 4K/QHD+/Dual QHD/etc und >60Hz bekommt man bei aktuellen Titeln (und dann auch noch ggf. mit Raytracing) JEDE GraKa auf Anschlag, auch eine 3090...
Irgendwer hier im Forum hat glaube ich mal was geschrieben, er käme bei  CP2077 mit 3090 mit komplett aufgedrehten Reglern selbst bei WQHD nur auf 40-60 FPS ... Noch Fragen? 
Wenn Du also eine hohe Auflösung UND sehr hohe FPS-Zahlen willst, wirst Du Dich mit den Reglern beschäftigen müssen. Selbst wenn Du 1500€+ für eine GraKa ausgibst...
Die Frage ist halt einfach nur, wieviel Geld bist Du bereit für die GraKa zu bezahlen. Davon abhängig kannst Du dann die Regler bedienen, um Deine gewünschten FPS zu erreichen.
Ich erwarte da selbst von meinem neuen ~3000€ Rechner (5800X+3090) auf QHD+ mit 75Hz bei CP2077 keine FPS-Wunderzahlen...


----------



## godest (5. Januar 2021)

war das eigentlich schon immer so gewesen oder ist das erst seit paar Jahren?
Mit Reglern meinst du dann die Grafikeinstellungen nicht mehr auf Ultra sondern auf Hoch oder so je nach GPU Last?

Würdest du trotzdem das Monitorupdate empfehlen oder soll man dann lieber bei dem alten Samsung bleiben


----------



## psalm64 (5. Januar 2021)

Das ist so, seit es die hohen Auflösungen gibt. Bin ich mit meiner damaligen 1070 auch reingefallen, als ich mir meinen QHD+ Monitor mit 75Hz gekauft habe und mich vorher nicht ausreichend damit beschäftigt hatte...

Regler: Genau das meine ich.

Neuer Monitor:
Naja, was ist Dir wichtiger? Office oder Gaming? Ich würde heutzutage fürs Gaming halt aus Budgetgründen wohl eher bei kleineren Auflösungen bleiben, für höhere FPS. Aber das ist halt eine Frage der Spiele und DEINER Ansprüche an Auflösung/FPS/etc. Sind die eher hohen FPS wichtiger, eher eine höhere Auflösung oder dürfen die Regler auch weiter unten stehen?
Wenn Du den Monitor wechseln und bei nvidia bleiben willst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall darauf achten, das der neue Monitor g-sync kann oder freesync hat und kompatibel ist, sollten die meisten aber sein. Selbst mein LG-Monitor hat nur freesync  und ist offiziell nicht kompatibel, geht aber trotzdem (zumindest mit meiner 1070, ich hoffe das klapftf auch mit meiner neuen 3090...)

Wenn ich mir "einen" neuen Monitor kaufen würde/müsste aktuell, würde ich statt QHD+ wieder auf zwei Monitore zurückgehen wie früher. zB 2x WQHD. Einen zum Zocken mit freesync/gsync und 144Hz und einen normalen Zweitmonitor mit 60Hz. Das hat auch den Vorteil, das man auf dem zweiten Monitor Teamspeak, Spielewikis, etc aufhaben kann.
Aber das kommt halt auch drauf an, wie sehr man sich in Dual QHD verliebt hat beim Zocken...


----------



## godest (5. Januar 2021)

Danke,
mein Ultra Wide Monitor gefällt mir da schon sehr...dann ist es halt bisle Schade das die Auflösung so ist das man nicht gut downscalen kann zum Gamen.

Würdest du sagen es ist die Spieleindustrie die das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt?
Weil für das Geld könnte man schon genug fps erwarten eigentlich.

Wahrscheinlich bleibe ich dann beim alten Monitor...auch wenn ich schon super gerne die neue Auflösung hätte


----------



## psalm64 (5. Januar 2021)

Das ist halt ein Wettlauf der Monitor-Aufösungen und neue SW/HW-Features gegen die Hardware-Beschleunigung. Und die Auflösung und neue Features (Raytracing!) machen anscheinend im Moment größere Fortschritte als die Chip-Herstellung. Mir gruselt es schon vor 8K... 
Ich glaube/gefühlt waren früher die Fortschritte bei der Monitorauflösung halt im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren kleiner als die der HW-Beschleunigung.

Edith sagt:
Das Problem ist auch, größere Monitore zu bauen ist nicht so schwierig. Je größer die Fläche, desto größer auch die Möglichkeit Wärme abzugeben etc.
GraKa sollen aber bitte immer hübsch kompakt bleiben. Sie müssen also deutlich mehr Leistung bringen und sollen trotzdem nicht (deutlich) mehr Strom verbrauchen und damit Abwärme produzieren...
Ich schätze wenn die GraKa in Größe/Abwärme/Stromverbrauch mitwachsen dürften,  wie im Vergleich die Auflösung gewachsen ist, wäre das nicht so ein großes Problem. Aber wer will bitte einen PC der 4x so groß ist und 4x soviel Strom verbraucht und 4x so viel Abwärme produziert (FHD zu 4K)?


----------



## buggs001 (5. Januar 2021)

Schon mal mit den Einstellungen deines aktuellen Monitors etwas beschäftigt?
Vielleicht reicht +1 bei Schärfe damit der Officebetrieb etwas besser, aber noch nicht überschärft wird.

Oder mal Cleartype durchlaufen...


			https://www.tippscout.de/windows-cleartype-einstellen.html#:~:text=Starten%20Sie%20dazu%20das%20Programm,an%20die%20systemeigene%20Aufl%C3%B6sung%20anzupassen.


----------



## godest (5. Januar 2021)

wobei die neuen 3080er und 3090er verbrauchen schon einiges mehr an Strom 
Ich dachte halt irgendwie das 2K-4K Gaming heutzutage standart ist.

2K für die normalos und 4K für die enthusiasten.
Aber so weit sind wir irgendwie noch nicht.

An sich geht mein alter Monitor und ich hab mich schon langsam dran gewöhnt...dachte halt einfach nur auf das Upgrade..aner das wäre halt wohl problematisch


----------



## psalm64 (5. Januar 2021)

4K ist halt was für OPTIK-Enthusiasten. Aber nicht für FPS Enthusiasten. 4K mit Regler voll aufgedreht ist halt nichts für kompetetive AAA-Titel...
Deswegen spielen "Profis" ja auch nicht auf 4K (soweit ich weiß).


----------



## godest (5. Januar 2021)

Oder im Falle der Ultra-Wideler einfach normale Ultra Wide user


----------



## RtZk (5. Januar 2021)

Kein Wunder, die Pixeldichte deines aktuellen Monitors ist auch deutlich niedriger als die eines 24 Zoll Full HD Monitors, da würde ich auch Augenkrebs bekommen. Ich würde hier ganz klar auf eine höhere Auflösung gehen.

140 FPS brauchst du in solchen Auflösungen allerdings auch mit einer 3080/3090 nicht immer erwarten, auch, wenn du ordentlich an den Reglern schraubst wird es manchmal eher schwierig in diese FPS Regionen vorzustoßen, deine CPU muss dafür außerdem auch erst mal potent genug sein und das ist sie nicht.
Abgesehen davon würde ich mir mal überlegen ob 32:9 sinnvoll ist, viele Spiele haben mit Bildformaten abseits von 16:9 eher Probleme und selbst das deutlich weiter verbreitete 21:9 Format ist öfter noch problematisch.


----------



## QIX (5. Januar 2021)

godest schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr hierzu eigentlich empfehlen? Wenn ich von einer RTX2070 auf eine RTX3080 (oder äquivalent) umsteige bei einer Verdopplung der Auflösung habe ich trotz großer Mehrkosten die gleichen Probleme.


Ich hatte den C49HG90 seit Release und seit letztem Jahr nun den C49RG94. 
Probleme mit Spieleauflösungen gab es bisher nicht, falls es im Einzelfall nötig werden sollte, kann ja die "normale" Full HD bzw. WQHD Auflösung (mit schwarzen Balken rechts und links, nativ und nicht unscharf) auch mittig dargestellt werden. 

Dreistellige FPS in Cyberpunk mit entsprechenden Details und RTX On bekommst Du aber auch mit einer
RTX3080 und passender CPU nicht, bei mir läuft CP mit den Nvidia optimierten Settings in der 5120x1440 
Auflösung zwischen 64-75 fps. Das Game ist aber ein Ausreißer nach unten und verlangt sehr viel.
Mal ein Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godest (5. Januar 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, die Pixeldichte deines aktuellen Monitors ist auch deutlich niedriger als die eines 24 Zoll Full HD Monitors, da würde ich auch Augenkrebs bekommen. Ich würde hier ganz klar auf eine höhere Auflösung gehen.
> 
> 140 FPS brauchst du in solchen Auflösungen allerdings auch mit einer 3080/3090 nicht immer erwarten, auch, wenn du ordentlich an den Reglern schraubst wird es manchmal eher schwierig in diese FPS Regionen vorzustoßen, deine CPU muss dafür außerdem auch erst mal potent genug sein und das ist sie nicht.
> Abgesehen davon würde ich mir mal überlegen ob 32:9 sinnvoll ist, viele Spiele haben mit Bildformaten abseits von 16:9 eher Probleme und selbst das deutlich weiter verbreitete 21:9 Format ist öfter noch problematisch.



Ich war mir auch am überlegen ob ich nur die Graka + Netzteil ersetze oder den gesamten PC (auf eine Ryzen 9 5600X oder 5800X)...Ich dachte nur das meine CPU hier noch gut genug wäre...oder wie würdest du es sehen?

Ich muss sagen das ich mit 32:9 eigentlich gut spielen kann (offline games)...was sein kann das ich in der breite weniger sehe...da habe ich bisher nie groß geachtet.


QIX schrieb:


> Ich hatte den C49HG90 seit Release und seit letztem Jahr nun den C49RG94.
> Probleme mit Spieleauflösungen gab es bisher nicht, falls es im Einzelfall nötig werden sollte, kann ja die "normale" Full HD bzw. WQHD Auflösung (mit schwarzen Balken rechts und links, nativ und nicht unscharf) auch mittig dargestellt werden.
> 
> Dreistellige FPS in Cyberpunk mit entsprechenden Details und RTX On bekommst Du aber auch mit einer
> ...



Findest du das Upgrade auf den neuen Monitor lohnenswert?


----------



## psalm64 (5. Januar 2021)

godest schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur das meine CPU hier noch gut genug wäre...oder wie würdest du es sehen?


Das kommt halt auf die Spiele, die Einstellungen und Dein Ziel an. Für Deine Auflösung und hohe (GraKa-lastige) Details (=niedrige FPS) reicht der 2600X vermutlich in vielen Spielen noch.
Wenn Du aber eher in Richtung FPS gehen willst und die Details runterschraubst, die hauptsächlich GraKa-lastig sind, kommt der 2600X vermutlich schnell an seiner Grenzen.
CP2077 ist z.B. auch recht CPU lastig. Man kann aber auch da an Stellschrauben drehen (z.B.  wieviele Leute und Autos einem begegnen).
= Ausprobieren - das kann man halt nicht pauschal beantworten.


----------



## QIX (5. Januar 2021)

godest schrieb:


> Findest du das Upgrade auf den neuen Monitor lohnenswert?



Ganz klar: Jein!  

Warum:
Da Du bereits einen HG90 hast, fällt der WOW-Effekt des 32:9 schonmal flach, nach dem Auspacken
liegen bzw. stehen zwei optisch identische Monitore vor Dir. Für den Desktop lohnt es sich m.E. auf jeden Fall, 
da die 1080er Höhe um einiges grobpixeliger ist und es nach dem Einschalten schon sofort auffällt, das man nun 1440er in der Vertikalen hat und nochmal ordentlich mehr horizontale Pixel . Ich habe Dir zum direkten Vergleich einmal die Unterschiede im Bild dargestellt, um die Auflösung direkt zu vergleichen (Bild ist nativ vom HG90 auf dem Desktop vom RG90/94). Es kommt also von der Fläche her ordentlich was dazu, der Kontrast ist auch noch einmal spürbar besser.

Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, wird es in vielen Games nötig sein, die Hardware ebenfalls upzugraden,
um die volle Auflösung mit entsprechenden FPS zu genießen (zumindest >60 fps), was dann in Summe 
durchaus ein Argument sein kann, davon Abstand zu nehmen, da der HG90 ja immer noch ein
cooles Teil ist. In Summe muss es einem das Wert sein. Ich persönlich bereue das Upgrade also keineswegs,
es ist aber auch kein "Must-have" gegenüber dem HG90.


----------



## godest (5. Januar 2021)

irgendwie ist es echt eine schwere Entscheidung, werde da echt mal überlegen müssen was hier wichtiger wäre.


----------

